
A 30 year-old one line BASIC program is the subject of a new book - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/324600/code-cultural-artifact
======
eitanpo
This is a great piece of history. A free digital copy is available
<http://trope-tank.mit.edu/10_PRINT_121114.pdf>

------
lutusp
Misleading title. A small BASIC program serves as an introduction to one topic
in the book. This is like arguing that "It was a dark and stormy night" is the
subject of a mystery novel.

------
acron0
An alien race will find this, convince themselves it's some kind of divine
code and drive themselves insane trying to figure it out.

